# Coding for sacroplasty



## DEEJAYHIC (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi,

I understand the CPT code for a sacroplasty will not be available until 2010. My question is what code(s) can we use in the meantime?

Thank you,


----------



## dhuston (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually I believe a code will be available in July 2009.  Don't remember what it is but probably a Cat III code.  In the meantime it's unlisted.

Diane Huston, CPC,RCC


----------



## Catherine. (Dec 16, 2009)

Code as 22899 and compare to 22524.

Catherine Nolin, CPC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 18, 2009)

*Question:* My doctor is doing this new procedure called sacroplasty.  I've been told to use several codes including a lumbar spine fusion code but this doesn't seem right.  Can you please help?

*Answer:* You're in luck!  Two new spine Category III codes that describe a sacroplasty were released by the AMA on January 1, 2009 and became effective July 1, 2009. Prior to July 1, 2009 you should have used an unlisted code. 

Medicare announced in the July 2009 Update to the Ambulatory Surgical Center (ASC) Payment System; Summary of Payment Policy Changes that 0200T and 0201T are separately reimbursable in an ASC setting.

*A third Category III code for posterior vertebral joint arthroplasty also became effective July 1, 2009.  Please see the table below for a summary of the new Category III codes.* 

*Category III Codes 0200T and 0201T *

http://www.karenzupko.com/resources/codingcoach/cc_neuroarchive_2009.html


----------



## sabarinath (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi,
We follow unlisted Px code 22899 for Sacroplasty 

Regards,
Sabari L


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 19, 2009)

I recommend contacting the carrier in question before reporting an unlisted code since this procedure does have a Category III code in existance.


----------

